# good breeders



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

thought i would start a topic on good breeders , let us kow which breeders u like


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

For boas Ian Bennett. He has a collection to make any boa fan jealous and doesn't charge too much either which is always a bonus.: victory:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Well I bought a fantastic Macklott's python a few months back from DJ Reptiles. Fantastic snake and very reasonably priced too

DJ Reptiles

If you see this John she's doing well!


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

genetic gems are good and always have good stock for sale

daniel


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Andy said:


> For boas Ian Bennett. He has a collection to make any boa fan jealous and doesn't charge too much either which is always a bonus.: victory:


Does he have a website ? :whistling2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Ironically the main breeder I buy corns off these days in the UK likes to remain anonymous and I can't name him here... big corn snake people will know who I'm talking about  Also Steven Sharp of Snakebreeder - I have corns I bought from him as much as 10 years ago as hatchlings, and Nige (Cornmorphs) is always tempting me with his lists.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Dexter said:


> Does he have a website ? :whistling2:


Unfortunately not but he does use the Boamad forums a bit. Has a stunning collection of boas few different locales and morphs etc.: victory:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Well I bought a fantastic Macklott's python a few months back from DJ Reptiles. Fantastic snake and very reasonably priced too
> 
> DJ Reptiles
> 
> If you see this John she's doing well!


I'll second that! David and John know their stuff and I'm lucky enough to have David borrowing a female Royal!


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Well I bought a fantastic Macklott's python a few months back from DJ Reptiles. Fantastic snake and very reasonably priced too
> 
> DJ Reptiles
> 
> If you see this John she's doing well!


Glad you're happy with her. We always try to please!


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

terry thatcher as far as im concerned is one of the best for uros.not that hes had much luck in the past few years with incubation etc.but his keeping standards and quality of animals and not forgetting knowledge of his chosen species is unbeatable.
rickezee seems to be getting a really good rep for chams too
and in scotland ryan devaney of serpentus exotics has bred some nice animals always in excellent condition and well kept.


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

For Corn snakes I would recommend Sue Nelson, and Nige(Cornmorphs).
I have had corns of both and have been very happy and they are very helpful too.
Also I have spoken to and would buy from Butter morph, Stephen Sharp and Lexcorn.
Dawn


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

gaz of course!

seriously, going there soon hopefully to get an 06 salmon poss dh sunglow, but all the advice he has given me has been invaluable, cheers mate!


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

I'll only buy corns from one lady

lexcorn.co.uk


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Layla said:


> I'll only buy corns from one lady
> 
> lexcorn.co.uk


I would say Lex is tops for me too:no1:, good strong babies and reliable information about them: victory:. Plus she isnt afraid to speak her mind.
Oh and very helpfull


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Gaz  Gaz's Boas, Boa Constrictors, Pythons and other snakes sold Such a friendly and helpful chap. I havent dealt directly with a breeder before, and its so reassuring to have him around to ask questions. 

All of the others I speak to are abroad, like Bert Langerwerf etc. Mark at Ameyzoo has helped me out quite a lot in the past though with monkey tail questions (and more recently chuckwalla questions!)


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Sue Nelson

Barry Summerhayes

Sue Knight

Pete Johnson

Paul Chase

Have not actually bought of any of them but their animals are superb.


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

leptophis said:


> thought i would start a topic on good breeders , let us kow which breeders u like


the best has to be my parents as i am f:censor:ing ace :no1:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

I too have had good experiences with Stephen Sharp, Sue Nelson and a beautiful boa off Ian Bennet.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

Hamish said:


> the best has to be my parents as i am f:censor:ing ace :no1:


:lol2:

does anyone have a contact number for this ian bennett bloke? can you pm me it!

Alex


----------

